# Circuito de Transmision AM



## Cesc10 (May 1, 2009)

Bueno gente, aca les dejo el circuito del transmisor AM que realizamos conmis compañeros en UNPPRG, es muy simple de hacer.
Consideraciones:
+los 12 voltios se alimentan de una fuente simple.
+la entrada de audio puede estar en cualquier equipo de musica, yo lo probe con mi laptop y funciono de lo mas normal. aunque también puede usarse una radio o un DVD.
+soldar los componente lo mas juntos posibles para evitar interferencias
+colocar el circuito en una base de madera
+si es posible colocar el polo negativo a tierra de laboratorio
+colocar en la antena un cable simple, cabe decir, que a mayor longitud tenga el cable es mejor el alcance
+el transmisor funciona entre 700 y 900 Khz


bueno transmitimos en el laboratorio i la señal fue buena!
Suerte i disfruten!


----------



## marcial741 (May 2, 2009)

Muy buen aporte Cesc10
Felicidades! sigue adelante


----------



## NICOLAS MUÑOZ MUÑOZ (May 2, 2009)

De antemano les envion un cordial saludo, sera que alguno de ustedes me podrian hacer el favor de colavorarmen con un plano para MODULACION AM con el c.i xr2206. Nececito hacer uno que me transmita  a un radio de 10m le agradesco mucho su colavoracion.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 28, 2009)

hola, ¡excelente aporte!, voy a hacer algunas preguntas:

1 - ¿cuál es el alcance?
2 - como transformador de acople de audio ¿puede servir uno de estos de 220 a 12 v o aunque sea uno de un walkie talkie?

gracias


----------



## Cesc10 (Jul 28, 2009)

bueno en la practica ha tenido un alcance de 50 metros aproximadamente.... no hemos hecho la prueba a mayor distancia.

de los otro... cualquier transformadorr de audio.... el de nosotros fue uno pequeño ... sino que depende del tamaño la potencia con la que se va a transmitir solo eso.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 29, 2009)

yo es que hice uno que venía en electronica2000.com, una auténntica caca si se siguen las instrucciones, no usar nucleo de ferrita y no usar tampoco alambre del 28 porque hace que que el transistor se sature y me llegó a explotar, al bd135 se le hizo un piquete y ¡buaj!, el caso es que usando como bobina la misma de una radio de am funcionó bien (sin la ferrita porque si se la pones no funciona y no emite bien, esparce potencia por todo el dial am), con un cable vertical tenía 15 mts,no salía de mi casa pero si lo pones en horizontal y vas en línea recta siguiendo el cable el alcance aumenta, tanto que haciendo la prueba en mi cochera con un cable horizontal de 10 mts y conectado el final a la plancha metálica de la puerta me cogió de alcance 200 mts en línea recta respecto al cable. a lo mejor si tu antena se la pones horizontal, la sacas más alcance aunque eso depende también del terreno.


----------



## wilmerbohorquez (Ago 16, 2009)

buenas tardes, de antemano les digo que soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria saber que seria lo mas sencillo de transmitir en FSK de forma inalambrica


----------



## josaint (Oct 21, 2010)

*QUE* tal soy todavia un novato en esto la *VERDAD* se me complico conseguir el inductor variable nose si lo vendan y el valor de las inductancias jeje! tambien creo *QUE* nose sobre *QUE* diametro y separacion para obtener el valor de antemano te agradeceria si me dieras una mano....


----------

